

Data Structures and Algorithms with Object-Oriented Design Patterns in Python - pogos
http://www.brpreiss.com/books/opus7/html/book.html

======
white_eskimo
Wish they made the source code downloadable... It would be helpful for
students who want to step through the code and actually see what is going on.
<http://algowiki.com> offers some code, but it isn't all necessarily in
Python.

~~~
pogos
gzipped sources:

<http://www.brpreiss.com/books/opus7/public/Opus7-1.0.tar.gz>

------
known
<http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/> has implementation of algorithms in all
programming languages.

------
uninverted
The title sounds randomly generated.

